# Stuck on useless ROM! PLEASE HELP!



## Isotype87 (Jul 5, 2013)

So my S3 i747 was originally on CM 10.1. One recent drunken night i decided that i wanted a different firmware so i downloaded the latest AOKP ROM and installed it, somehow i did this without using CM (I think the AOKP app had an installer built in). Once i had the new ROM installed i kept having several different errors, mainly with the keyboard not working, but ultimately all of my google apps werent working anymore. I did a little research and found the common fix was to do a factory reset and download the newest gapps and flash them. So thats what i did... and thats when i found out that i couldnt flash anything anymore, i cant put my phone into download mode, and i cant access odin mode. With no gapps i dont have access to play store, no access to gps, no way to install ANYTHING. I can make calls, text, and access internet, and thats it. I did make a backup before all this happened, and it shows that about 7 gigs of my phone is used, i believe that to be all of my old files. I'm pretty sure they are all still accessible via pc/usb. I say pretty sure because i am on a mac and have limited access to efficient android software. Somebody please help before i have to get a new phone


----------



## bruce73 (Mar 27, 2013)

Can you get into the bootloader to access fastboot?

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Isotype87 (Jul 5, 2013)

thats a big fat negative sir, my phone will only turn on and boot into ROM. I cannot get into the bootloader or any other mode. Maybe i could find a program that will unlock my bootloader and allow me to use a restore point? any suggestions? I also have spotty access to a pc so windows programs are welcomed too


----------



## funnyperson1 (Oct 28, 2012)

If your SU root access is still working you can try sideloading goo manager, rom toolbox, or ez unlock to install a recovery. Not sure where you can get the apk from, maybe somebody can upload it for you.


----------



## hereticg0d (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't know if you resolved this and I understand it right.

You should be able to Bluetooth mobile Odin from another phone, load a tar on your SD and flash to get on a stock ROM with gapps. Unfortunately that doesn't mean your boot loader will necessarily be fixed. If you have an upgrade tool and drivers recognize phone it may flash. I'd try everything else first as sounds like you're close to a brick.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## samsgun357 (Oct 4, 2012)

1. Never update your ROM with some random updater, always flash in recovery
Which is where you do the factory data wipe

2. I don't understand how you "lost" recovery. Are you sure you are using the correct button combos to get recovery and DL mode? Its possible the ROM you flashed is for another device, the kernel could have messed up the key mapping (?)

3. Have you tried to use an app, like romtoolbox to reboot recovery? You can just install the apk, don't need the market to do so.

Lastly, I'm not trying to be a dick but I highly suggest reading a lot more before you flash anything else. Most Roms, other than TW base do not include gapps. Hope you get this figured out

Lies, spewed poetically from Galaxy S3!


----------

